# Transporting Fry



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello.

I am looking to transport 3 dalmation molly fry. They are each about half an inch long. I'm looking for someone who can clear a few things up for me.

I have an air pump that runs on batteries. I was planning on picking up a glass jar for the three and oxygenating water via running an air stone for a while. I'm also transporting filter media.

How long should I oxygenate the water before dropping the fry into the bottle for transport? I could be on the road for 2 hours or a bit more. Will the filter media need aeration? I don't know, to anyone who has done such a thing before, help!

The tank on the other side is receiving a full batch of mature media, so the little ones will be in a mid-sized tank for an hour or so upon arrival.

Should I transport in a small container open to the air and keep the pump running? Or should this pump be used to keep the media alive? 

Help please.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Just put them in a plastic bag with 1/3 water and 2/3 air and the are good for 3 days. I buy fish in the U.S. on a Friday and don't get home until Monday night and the fish are fine.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> Just put them in a plastic bag with 1/3 water and 2/3 air and the are good for 3 days. I buy fish in the U.S. on a Friday and don't get home until Monday night and the fish are fine.


+1 but just make sure you keep the temperature stable by using a styrofoam box or a cooler


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess I'm cracking out the cooler! 
Oh well... Any tips on transporting media?
PS- I'm going to have to go with water bottles, no plastic bags... any advice on making them fish-ready?

Also, can I use bottles from flavoured water? What kind of cleaning would I need to do to make 'em safe?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Go to petsmarts or PJs and ask for some plastic bags (not big als though). I have done that a few times, they don't seem to mind...well at least the one here in richmond hill (Bayview and Elgin Mills).


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Before I started selling fish I would just keep my fish bags from the LFS. Some LFS will also sell you there bags for about $0.10ea.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Since I'm in a bit of a time crunch I don't think I can get fish bags. Sealed off ziplocs will have to do! 
I'll try 1/fry, and cooler them. I'll aerate the water a bit before I transport them.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

A good ziplock bag will work fine I have done it lots, just use a small cooler so it wont fall over. Also no need to airate the water first, you can blow up the bag by closing it almost all the way, then blow in to the open corner, you fish will be good for about 12 hours. I have had fish in bags for over 48 hours before just packed with pure O2.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Excellent, I'm really glad to hear that. I hope all the little guys make it. I found a large plastic bag, probably equivalent to a 1 gallon tank. I'm filling it up 1/3 with water and setting it with stress coat in their main tank (which is 10 gallons) to ensure the temperature is the same as the tank. I'll transport them in a small cooler and line it with towels to ensure there is little bouncing. 

Should I be packing the bag into the cooler firmly? Or should I just loosely pack it? 

Also, any opinions on transferring filter media?


----------

